

Cuba now trying to make its mark in luxury purebred horse market - Mz
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/money/2015/02/13/after-rum-and-cigars-cuba-now-trying-to-make-its-mark-in-luxury-purebred-horse/

======
SEJeff
$40,000 for a purebred horse!? Wow, that is cheap. I'm from Lexington, KY,
where a large majority of the racing horses in the US come from. A yearling
with winning parents that is totally untested will easily fetch $1 million
USD. $40k is peanuts.

Edit, reference for those that might be curious:

[http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-
racing/articles/87506/keenel...](http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-
racing/articles/87506/keeneland-gross-average-decline-slightly)

2.2 million for a pair of colts... The money in the horse racing and jumping /
dressage industry can be crazy at times.

